# "Neuling" sucht Gilde



## Xeas (4. November 2007)

HI,

wie oben beschrieben suche ich als "neuling" eine gilde....habe mich in sachen char noch gar nit festgelegt wobei ich eher einen deff-tank bevorzugen würde.Von der fraktion her würde ich mich lieber der Horde anschließen.(da meine bg-wartezeiten auf ally-seite recht bescheiden waren)
bin seit ungefähr 2 monaten in wow unterwegs und habe als erstes allianz gespielt mit den klassen hunter und krieger.server is auch frei wählbar
zu mir.
17-jähriger auszubildender was heisst dass ich weiss meine prioritäten zu setzen aber halt auch sehr viel spaß am spiel habe..von online-rollenspielen habe ich in letzter zeit so alles durchgemacht was es so üblicherweise gibt(GW,SRO,usw)
wenn cih spiele bin cih auch zu 90% im ts anzufinden da ich der meinung bin dass es einfach viel angenehmer ist und es ungemein mehr spaß macht miteinander zu reden während man spielt.
desweiteren hätte ich auch interesse daran später zu raiden wobei dies erstmal noch in weiter ferne liegt.
tagsüber bin ich für gewöhnlich von 17-22oder 23 uhr online.am wochenende natürlich länger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die gesuchte gilde sollte im optimalfall einen ts-server besitzen und zahlreiche member besitzen,die auch regelmäßig online sind.

für weitere fragen könnt ihr euch per icq bei mir melden 296-239-392

mfg Xeas


----------



## Rexo (4. November 2007)

ee und welchen server solltees sein??


----------



## Xeas (4. November 2007)

server is frei wählbar da ich eine gilde suche bei der ich neu anfangen kann und die mir eventuel auch hilft(mit helfen meine ich nicht ziehen durch ini´s,weil ich denke dass das nicht der sinn einer gilde ist)


----------



## Nenya01 (5. November 2007)

Wir sind Allianz und auf dem Server Lordaeron, suchen aber immer nette Spieler, die ab und an etwas RP mögen und ansonsten den Spass im Spiel suchen.

Unsere Gilde ist nicht sehr groß, jedoch eine kleine ja "Familie" kann man schon fast sagen. Der Umgang untereinander sehr gepflegt und freundlich. Jeder hilft jedem ist an der Tagesordnung und genau das "Ziehen" welches du ansprachst, macht bei uns allerdings niemand.


Also sollte es dich vielleicht doch zur Allianz ziehen, schau mal bei uns vorbei.
Unsere Gilde ist auch hier vertreten : www.nendor.de


----------



## Mightymagic (6. November 2007)

Hallo,

vielleicht sind wir auch was für Dich.

Bündnis des Gotteszorns auf Antonidas (Allianz)

Gruß Shakurc


----------



## Eredon (6. November 2007)

Bei Intresse an Horde kannst du dich auch gerne an Saidor/Dhoulmagus auf dem Server Durotan wenden, wir suchen immer Neulinge. Bei Intresse einfach mal Ingame melden.


----------



## Macaroli (6. November 2007)

Wir machen gerade ein Projekt, dass Dich evtl. interessieren könnte. Einen Start von mehreren Niedrigleveligen Spielern. 

Genaue Info:
Neue Helden II.

Kontaktaufnahme über: 
Neue Helden - Anfragen oder jemanden aus der Gilde InGame.


----------



## Bobtronic2 (6. November 2007)

hi und wir sind gearde im aufbau haben ts sowie eine page.

death-warriors
gruss bob


----------

